# هل تجيز المسيحية أخذ الربا من غير المؤمنين؟



## مصرى ثائر (14 يوليو 2012)

لا شك أن الربا هو اسوأ الممارسات التى انتشرت بين الشعوب والامم حيث يقوم الغنى باستغلال الحاجة الملحة للفقير لكى يحصل على ربح بدون عمل فيزداد مالا الى ماله بسهولة . 


المهم ........ما علينا 

سفر التثنية اصحاح 23 العدد20 

[Q-BIBLE] 
لِلأَجْنَبِيِّ تُقْرِضُ بِرِبًا، وَلكِنْ لأَخِيكَ لاَ تُقْرِضْ بِرِبًا، لِيُبَارِكَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ فِي كُلِّ مَا تَمْتَدُّ إِلَيْهِ يَدُكَ فِي الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أَنْتَ دَاخِلٌ إِلَيْهَا لِتَمْتَلِكَهَا
[/Q-BIBLE][Q-BIBLE][/Q-BIBLE] 

الان نحن فى العهد الجديد نسأل: 

هل مسموح وجائز عندكم أن تقرضونى مالا بفائدة(ربا يعنى) حتى لو وافقت أنا(بسبب حاجتى الملحة طبعا)؟ 

اجابة من الكتاب المقدس ولا شأن لى بـأخلاقكم.​


----------



## مصرى ثائر (14 يوليو 2012)

فى 3 مواضيع سابقة عن الربا  
واحد لم يقدم اجابة و الثانى قال غير مسموح والثالث قال مسموح​


----------



## Abdel Messih (14 يوليو 2012)

> لا شك أن الربا  هو اسوأ الممارسات التى انتشرت بين الشعوب والامم حيث يقوم الغنى باستغلال  الحاجة الملحة للفقير لكى يحصل على ربح بدون عمل فيزداد مالا الى ماله  بسهولة .


من قال أن الربا شئ سئ ؟
تعالا نشوف ايه هو الربا اصلاً من قاموس الكتاب المقدس , حرف الراء ( ر ) , ص398 , يقول :
(مت 25: 27) الفائدة عن المال  المقترض. كانت الشريعة الموسوية تنهي اليهود عن أخذ الربا من أخوتهم (خر 22: 25 ولا 25: 35-37) وتسمح لهم بأخذه من الغرباء (تث 23: 20).
 وكان الصيارفة يقرضون الأموال بربا زهيد ويقرضونها بربا فاحش  	فيربحون الفرق (حز 22: 12).
 طالما ندّد  	الكتاب المقدس بالمرابين (مز 15: 5 وام 28: 8 وحز 18: 8). وقد تراخى اليهود في حفظ  	الناموس بعد السبي ومن ضمنها الوصايا الخاصة بالربا فانتهرهم نحميا بشدة (نح 5: 1-13).
http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Holy-Arabic-Bible-Dictionary/10_R/R_045.html



فإذاً الربا فى حد ذاته ليس شيئاً سيئاً و لكن على حسب من يستعمله .



> المهم ........ما علينا
> 
> سفر التثنية اصحاح 23 العدد20
> 
> ...


و أضع لك تفسير القس أنطونيوس فكرى لإنه كافى لشرح الآية :
كان هذا فى مرحلة روحية بدائية فعليهم أن يقرضوا إخوتهم بدون ربا أما  الأجانب الوثنيين. فيسمح لهم بالربا معهم فالله يعلمهم المحبة تدريجياً  وأول خطوة أن يحبوا إخوتهم ويقرضوهم دون ربا حتى فى المستقبل يمكن أن  يفعلوا هذا مع الجميع ولنلاحظ أن شريعة العهد الجديد " أحبوا أعدائكم  باركوا لاعنيكم..." ما كان ممكناً لهذا الشعب البدائى أن يتقبلها.  وبالإضافة أن التمييز فى المعاملة بين اليهودى وغير اليهودى يحمل معنى  الإستنكار لوثنيتهم فينفروا من عباداتهم (مت42:5 ، 12:7 + لو35:6) هذه هى  شريعة العهد الجديد شريعة الذين نموا فى الحياة الروحية " المحبة للجميع"

http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Deuteronomy/23



> الان نحن فى العهد الجديد نسأل:
> 
> هل مسموح وجائز عندكم أن تقرضونى مالا بفائدة(ربا يعنى) حتى لو وافقت أنا(بسبب حاجتى الملحة طبعا)؟


و قد وضح القس أنطونيوس فكرى هذا الكلام حينما قال :
ولنلاحظ أن شريعة العهد الجديد " أحبوا أعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم..." ما كان  ممكناً لهذا الشعب البدائى أن يتقبلها. وبالإضافة أن التمييز فى المعاملة  بين اليهودى وغير اليهودى يحمل معنى الإستنكار لوثنيتهم فينفروا من  عباداتهم (مت42:5 ، 12:7 + لو35:6) هذه هى شريعة العهد الجديد شريعة الذين  نموا فى الحياة الروحية " المحبة للجميع"



> اجابة من الكتاب المقدس ولا شأن لى بـأخلاقكم.


مش فاهم قصدك ايه يا ريت توضح يا عزيزى​


----------



## مصرى ثائر (14 يوليو 2012)

> [
> فإذاً الربا فى حد ذاته ليس شيئاً سيئاً و لكن على حسب من يستعمله .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Abdel Messih (14 يوليو 2012)

مصرى ثائر قال:


> > [
> > فإذاً الربا فى حد ذاته ليس شيئاً سيئاً و لكن على حسب من يستعمله .
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 يوليو 2012)

تعاملت مع بنوك  تصف نظمها   المصرفية  بانها  بنوك (......) إسم أحد الاديان وأنها   لا تأخذ بالربا 
هذه البنوك تستفيد من معاملاتها على مدار الكرة الارضية بالانظمة الربوية العالمية  لكن داخل الاوطان حينما تتعامل مع الغلابة   -وحين يحل عليها الدور فى تبادل المواقع تتلبسها  فجأءة  التقوى والتفاسير والفتاوى التى تحرم الربا+
+هذه البنوك تتبع الربا  فيما يعرف  بالبيع الاجل   والبيع بالاقساط واضافة رسوم على سائر خدماتها المصرفية   ---بمعنى انها  تلعب  فى المسميات  فقط.
فأنا أن كنت محتاج سيارة  وكان ثمنها 200 الف جنيه مصرى  وقام  بنك .... الإ....مى    بشرأء السيارة لى بالتقسيط على أن يسترد ال 200 ألف  بعد خمس سنوات 270 ألف  فهذا هو الربا  جوهره لا شكله -إذن نحن  بصدد قوم يخدعون أنفسهم   وندخل فى حرب مسميات.
---------------------------------------------------
الربا  المقبول  إذا كان يصح ان يسمى بهذا الاسم (من فعل ربا أى نما):هو نسبة الارباح  قانونية    عن   مشاركة  قانونية  بين شخصين فعلين أو إعتبارين  أو أكثر أحدهما شريك  برأس ماله  وهو  قانونى إذا إستمد مشروعيته من معقولية أداء السوق  .فى علوم المحاسبة والعلوم المالية الادارية  وحركة سوق العقارات و الاوراق المالية وهو مجال علمى   محض.
+ دور الدين فيه الحث على التواد والتراحم والامانة و الصدق  والاخلاص والوفاء كقيم روحية والاهتمام بغرسها وتعزيزها  وتدعيمها  -لا دوره تحديد نسبة الارباح وفائض  العائدات.


----------



## مصرى ثائر (14 يوليو 2012)

> يا ريت تقتبس اقوال كل شخص , مش تقول كلام على العايم
> ثم كلام الحوت لا يُزلمنى بشئ و ليس حُجّة عليّ ولا كلام ماى روك يُلزمنى بشئ و ليس حُجّة عليّ ولا كلامى يُلزمهم بشئ و ليس حُجّة عليهم , الكلام بالمراجع يا عزيزى و كلامنا كلنا صفر على الشمال


 

مع أنى لا أفهم شيئا مما كتبت لكن اسالك. 

لوقلت لك انا محتاج 100 دولار ضرورى جدا اليوم سلفة منك! 

هل مسموح لك-كمسيحى-أن تقرر فائدة على هذا القرض ؟ 

أه ولا لأ.........من الكتاب المقدس​


----------



## مصرى ثائر (14 يوليو 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> تعاملت مع بنوك تصف نظمها المصرفية بانها بنوك (......) إسم أحد الاديان وأنها لا تأخذ بالربا
> هذه البنوك تستفيد من معاملاتها على مدار الكرة الارضية بالانظمة الربوية العالمية لكن داخل الاوطان حينما تتعامل مع الغلابة -وحين يحل عليها الدور فى تبادل المواقع تتلبسها فجأءة التقوى والتفاسير والفتاوى التى تحرم الربا+
> +هذه البنوك تتبع الربا فيما يعرف بالبيع الاجل والبيع بالاقساط واضافة رسوم على سائر خدماتها المصرفية ---بمعنى انها تلعب فى المسميات فقط.
> فأنا أن كنت محتاج سيارة وكان ثمنها 200 الف جنيه مصرى وقام بنك .... الإ....مى بشرأء السيارة لى بالتقسيط على أن يسترد ال 200 ألف بعد خمس سنوات 270 ألف فهذا هو الربا جوهره لا شكله -إذن نحن بصدد قوم يخدعون أنفسهم وندخل فى حرب مسميات.
> ...


 
أشكرك أخى اذن فانت تحرم الربا كاتفاق فردى بين شخصين أحدهما مقرض و الأخر محتاج للمال

اين ذلك فى العهد الجديد؟ 

مع خالص الشكر لادبك


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Abdel Messih (14 يوليو 2012)

مصرى ثائر قال:


> مع أنى لا أفهم شيئا مما كتبت لكن اسالك.
> 
> لوقلت لك انا محتاج 100 دولار ضرورى جدا اليوم سلفة منك!
> 
> ...


كمسيحى متعامل معك بتعاليم المسيح , سأنفذ قول هذه الآية :
متّى 5 : 42. مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِضَ مِنْكَ فَلاَ تَرُدَّهُ.


----------



## Abdel Messih (14 يوليو 2012)

> مع أنى لا أفهم شيئا مما كتبت لكن اسالك.


أقتبس كلام ماى روك و كلام الحوت


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يوليو 2012)

مصرى ثائر قال:


> أشكرك أخى اذن فانت تحرم الربا كاتفاق فردى بين شخصين أحدهما مقرض و الأخر محتاج للمال
> 
> اين ذلك فى العهد الجديد؟
> 
> مع خالص الشكر لادبك


Luke 6:35* بَلْ أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ، وَأَحْسِنُوا وَأَقْرِضُوا وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَرْجُونَ شَيْئًا، فَيَكُونَ أَجْرُكُمْ عَظِيمًا وَتَكُونُوا بَنِي الْعَلِيِّ، فَإِنَّهُ مُنْعِمٌ عَلَى غَيْرِ الشَّاكِرِينَ وَالأَشْرَارِ.*


----------



## مصرى ثائر (14 يوليو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> أقتبس كلام ماى روك و كلام الحوت


 

انا لا اعرف هؤلاء ولا مسيحى واحد فى المنتدى هنا حجة على المسيحية كما اخبرنى بذلكMOLKA MOLKAN 

أريد جوابك انت فى كلمتين نعم ام لا.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 يوليو 2012)

إقتباس  -((لا شك أن الربا هو اسوأ الممارسات التى انتشرت بين الشعوب والامم حيث يقوم الغنى باستغلال الحاجة الملحة للفقير لكى يحصل على ربح بدون عمل فيزداد مالا الى ماله بسهولة . ))- إنتهى الاقتباس
الرد  :
من الذى قال   لاشك    أن الربا    *هو أسؤأ الممارسات* التى إنتشرت بين الشعوب..
أخى  . ممكن حينما تسأل فى المسيحية نستبعد شويه   المزايدات  والمغالابات  والمناورات 
أخى ممكن نفهم أن المسيحية ديانة  جوهر   لا ديانة مظهر \ ديانة موضوع لا ديانة شكل \ديانة  لب  وأصل  لا ديانة فرع .
الربا هو أسؤأ الممارسات - يعنى الزنا والشذوذ والانحلال والتهتك والاباحية  لم يعودوا  أسؤأ الممارسات !!.
-------------------------------------
لا يأ   أخى إهتمت المسيحية - التى  انت تسعى الان تربصاً   للتنمر   بها  فى فرعية ((الربا)) -  ببث روح العطاء والايثار  والمحبة الضافية  وجعلت الحب  مرادف البذل والعطاء  والاخلاء والتنازل والايثار وجعلت كل شئ  لبنيها مشتركاً (أعمال الرسل ص4الايه32)  فلم تفترض فى اولادها الا  الإذعان المطلق والطاعة الكاملة   القانعة الطوعـــيــة* لإصـــــــول  ومبادئ  الانجيل *.   فهذا هو الاساس قبل كل شئ  ..
الربا  - الربح تقسمه الكنيسة إلى  الربح القبيح \ والربح المسموح به 
الربح القبيح مرادف للجشع  والإعتناف  والنهم  وطالما أفرد المسيح فى أمثلته وتعاليمه هجوما على هذا النوع من البشر (الغنى الغبي   -والغنى الذى تجبر على اليعازر المسكين فى الانجيل بحسب لوقا ص16ايه19-وصعوبة دخول  ثرىٌ  ملكوت السموات)  حتى   عد البعض  مسيحنا البار القدوس ... مجرد مصلح إجتماعى إشتراكى ليبرالى لا أكثر.
  على أن    مسيحنا القدوس الذى قدم لنا  إنجيله   جعلنا أحراراً تماما  فى  إتباع تعاليمه   فنحن نتبعها  بمبدأء   الحـــريــة الـــطـــواعـــية  فلا  تعسف ولا تزمت    ولا  إكراه ولا إلزام ولا هيئة تجبرك على الالتزام * الحرفي الشكلى  الظاهرى  بصياغة   محدده او نمط معين لتفسير النصوص الالهية القدسية *


----------



## مصرى ثائر (14 يوليو 2012)

> Luke 6:35* بَلْ أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ، وَأَحْسِنُوا وَأَقْرِضُوا وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَرْجُونَ شَيْئًا، فَيَكُونَ أَجْرُكُمْ عَظِيمًا وَتَكُونُوا بَنِي الْعَلِيِّ، فَإِنَّهُ مُنْعِمٌ عَلَى غَيْرِ الشَّاكِرِينَ وَالأَشْرَارِ.*


 
يعنى تقرضنى وانت لا ترجوا شيئا.......فهمت اذن فهو غير مسموح

ولكن السؤال يتضمن نقطة اخرى تتعلق بمعناه
ماذا لو تأخرت عن المدة التى حددتها لى انت
هل ستفرض فوائد على؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يوليو 2012)

مصرى ثائر قال:


> يعنى تقرضنى وانت لا ترجوا شيئا.......فهمت اذن فهو غير مسموح
> 
> ولكن السؤال يتضمن نقطة اخرى تتعلق بمعناه
> ماذا لو تأخرت عن المدة التى حددتها لى انت
> هل ستفرض فوائد على؟


*بص ياحبيبى أصل أى تعليم فى المسيحيه هو المحبة وبالتالى فمادامت الموده موجوده بين الطرفين سيكون هناك تفهم لسبب التأخر طالما أن الإلتزام سيكون موجود فى النهاية.*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 يوليو 2012)

نصوص   حرفية مقتبسة من   الانجيل    لنحاكم   بها *ونتنمر   بها * على   المسيحية   
ألانجيل بحسب ما دونه الانجيلي متى الاصحاح الخامس  
((20. فَإِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ يَزِدْ بِرُّكُمْ عَلَى الْكَتَبَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ لَنْ تَدْخُلُوا مَلَكُوتَ السَّماوَاتِ.
21. «قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَقْتُلْ وَمَنْ قَتَلَ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ.
22. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ وَمَنْ قَالَ لأَخِيهِ: رَقَا يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْمَجْمَعِ وَمَنْ قَالَ: يَا أَحْمَقُ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ.
23*. فَإِنْ قَدَّمْتَ قُرْبَانَكَ إِلَى الْمَذْبَحِ وَهُنَاكَ تَذَكَّرْتَ أَنَّ لأَخِيكَ شَيْئاً عَلَيْكَ
24. فَاتْرُكْ هُنَاكَ قُرْبَانَكَ قُدَّامَ الْمَذْبَحِ وَاذْهَبْ أَوَّلاً اصْطَلِحْ مَعَ أَخِيكَ وَحِينَئِذٍ تَعَالَ وَقَدِّمْ قُرْبَانَكَ*.
2*5. كُنْ مُرَاضِياً لِخَصْمِكَ سَرِيعاً مَا دُمْتَ مَعَهُ فِي الطَّرِيقِ لِئَلَّا يُسَلِّمَكَ الْخَصْمُ إِلَى الْقَاضِي وَيُسَلِّمَكَ الْقَاضِي إِلَى الشُّرَطِيِّ فَتُلْقَى فِي السِّجْنِ.
26. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: لاَ تَخْرُجُ مِنْ هُنَاكَ حَتَّى تُوفِيَ الْفَلْسَ الأَخِيرَ!*
))  إنتهى الاقتباس 
-----
نفس الاصحاح((39. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضاً.
40. وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ الرِّدَاءَ أَيْضاً.
41. وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ مِيلاً وَاحِداً فَاذْهَبْ مَعَهُ اثْنَيْنِ.
*42. مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِضَ مِنْكَ فَلاَ تَرُدَّهُ.*
43. «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ.
44. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ
45. لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ.
46. لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ؟
47. وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ فَأَيَّ فَضْلٍ تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ هَكَذَا؟
48. فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ.))- إنتهى الاقتباس
---------------------------------------
الاصحاح التالى :
1. «احْتَرِزُوا مِنْ أَنْ تَصْنَعُوا صَدَقَتَكُمْ قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ لِكَيْ يَنْظُرُوكُمْ وَإِلَّا فَلَيْسَ لَكُمْ أَجْرٌ عِنْدَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.
2. فَمَتَى صَنَعْتَ صَدَقَةً فَلاَ تُصَوِّتْ قُدَّامَكَ بِالْبُوقِ كَمَا يَفْعَلُ الْمُرَاؤُونَ فِي الْمَجَامِعِ وَفِي الأَزِقَّةِ لِكَيْ يُمَجَّدُوا مِنَ النَّاسِ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ!
3. وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صَنَعْتَ صَدَقَةً فَلاَ تُعَرِّفْ شِمَالَكَ مَا تَفْعَلُ يَمِينُكَ
4. لِكَيْ تَكُونَ صَدَقَتُكَ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ هُوَ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً.
5. «وَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَلاَ تَكُنْ كَالْمُرَائِينَ فَإِنَّهُمْ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يُصَلُّوا قَائِمِينَ فِي الْمَجَامِعِ وَفِي زَوَايَا الشَّوَارِعِ لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ!
6. وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَادْخُلْ إِلَى مِخْدَعِكَ وَأَغْلِقْ بَابَكَ وَصَلِّ إِلَى أَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً.
7. وَحِينَمَا تُصَلُّونَ لاَ تُكَرِّرُوا الْكَلاَمَ بَاطِلاً كَالأُمَمِ فَإِنَّهُمْ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُ بِكَثْرَةِ كَلاَمِهِمْ يُسْتَجَابُ لَهُمْ.
8. فَلاَ تَتَشَبَّهُوا بِهِمْ. لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَيْهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ تَسْأَلُوهُ.
9. «فَصَلُّوا أَنْتُمْ هَكَذَا: أَبَانَا الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ لِيَتَقَدَّسِ اسْمُكَ.
10. لِيَأْتِ مَلَكُوتُكَ. لِتَكُنْ مَشِيئَتُكَ كَمَا فِي السَّمَاءِ كَذَلِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ.
-------------------------------------------------------
  نفس الاصحاح((19. *«لاَ تَكْنِزُوا لَكُمْ كُنُوزاً عَلَى الأَرْضِ *حَيْثُ يُفْسِدُ السُّوسُ وَالصَّدَأُ وَحَيْثُ يَنْقُبُ السَّارِقُونَ وَيَسْرِقُونَ.
20. بَلِ اكْنِزُوا لَكُمْ كُنُوزاً فِي السَّمَاءِ حَيْثُ لاَ يُفْسِدُ سُوسٌ وَلاَ صَدَأٌ وَحَيْثُ لاَ يَنْقُبُ سَارِقُونَ وَلاَ يَسْرِقُونَ
21. لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُ يَكُونُ كَنْزُكَ هُنَاكَ يَكُونُ قَلْبُكَ أَيْضاً.))
-------------------
الانجيل بحسب  ما سجله الانجيلي لوقا الاصحاح السادس
((24. وَلَكِنْ وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَغْنِيَاءُ لأَنَّكُمْ قَدْ نِلْتُمْ عَزَاءَكُمْ.
25. وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الشَّبَاعَى لأَنَّكُمْ سَتَجُوعُونَ. وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الضَّاحِكُونَ الآنَ لأَنَّكُمْ سَتَحْزَنُونَ وَتَبْكُونَ.
26. وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ إِذَا قَالَ فِيكُمْ جَمِيعُ النَّاسِ حَسَناً. لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا كَانَ آبَاؤُهُمْ يَفْعَلُونَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ الْكَذَبَةِ.
27. «لَكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا السَّامِعُونَ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ
28. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ.
29. مَنْ ضَرَبَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ فَاعْرِضْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضاً وَمَنْ أَخَذَ رِدَاءَكَ فَلاَ تَمْنَعْهُ ثَوْبَكَ أَيْضاً.
*30. وَكُلُّ مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ وَمَنْ أَخَذَ الَّذِي لَكَ فَلاَ تُطَالِبْهُ.
31. وَكَمَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ النَّاسُ بِكُمُ افْعَلُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً بِهِمْ هَكَذَا.*
32. وَإِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ فَضْلٍ لَكُمْ؟ فَإِنَّ الْخُطَاةَ أَيْضاً يُحِبُّونَ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُمْ.
33. وَإِذَا أَحْسَنْتُمْ إِلَى الَّذِينَ يُحْسِنُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ فَأَيُّ فَضْلٍ لَكُمْ؟ فَإِنَّ الْخُطَاةَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ هَكَذَا.
*34. وَإِنْ أَقْرَضْتُمُ الَّذِينَ تَرْجُونَ أَنْ تَسْتَرِدُّوا مِنْهُمْ فَأَيُّ فَضْلٍ لَكُمْ؟ فَإِنَّ الْخُطَاةَ أَيْضاً يُقْرِضُونَ الْخُطَاةَ لِكَيْ يَسْتَرِدُّوا مِنْهُمُ الْمِثْلَ.
35. بَلْ أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ وَأَحْسِنُوا وَأَقْرِضُوا وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَرْجُونَ شَيْئاً فَيَكُونَ أَجْرُكُمْ عَظِيماً وَتَكُونُوا بَنِي الْعَلِيِّ فَإِنَّهُ مُنْعِمٌ عَلَى غَيْرِ الشَّاكِرِينَ وَالأَشْرَارِ.
36. فَكُونُوا رُحَمَاءَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ أَيْضاً رَحِيمٌ.
37. وَلاَ تَدِينُوا فَلاَ تُدَانُوا. لاَ تَقْضُوا عَلَى أَحَدٍ فَلاَ يُقْضَى عَلَيْكُمْ. اِغْفِرُوا يُغْفَرْ لَكُمْ*.
*38. أَعْطُوا تُعْطَوْا كَيْلاً جَيِّداً مُلَبَّداً مَهْزُوزاً فَائِضاً يُعْطُونَ فِي أَحْضَانِكُمْ. لأَنَّهُ بِنَفْسِ الْكَيْلِ الَّذِي بِهِ تَكِيلُونَ يُكَالُ لَكُمْ».*
39. وَضَرَبَ لَهُمْ مَثَلاً: «هَلْ يَقْدِرُ أَعْمَى أَنْ يَقُودَ أَعْمَى؟ أَمَا يَسْقُطُ الاِثْنَانِ فِي حُفْرَةٍ؟
40. لَيْسَ التِّلْمِيذُ أَفْضَلَ مِنْ مُعَلِّمِهِ بَلْ كُلُّ مَنْ صَارَ كَامِلاً يَكُونُ مِثْلَ مُعَلِّمِهِ.)).- إنتهى الاقتباس

إقتباس   ذهبي   من الانجيل بحسب لوقا الاصحاح 12((13. وَقَالَ لَهُ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْجَمْعِ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ قُلْ لأَخِي أَنْ يُقَاسِمَنِي الْمِيرَاثَ».
14. فَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا إِنْسَانُ مَنْ أَقَامَنِي عَلَيْكُمَا قَاضِياً أَوْ مُقَسِّماً؟»
1*5. وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «انْظُرُوا وَتَحَفَّظُوا مِنَ الطَّمَعِ فَإِنَّهُ مَتَى كَانَ لأَحَدٍ كَثِيرٌ فَلَيْسَتْ حَيَاتُهُ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِ*».
16. وَضَرَبَ لَهُمْ مَثَلاً قَائِلاً: «إِنْسَانٌ غَنِيٌّ أَخْصَبَتْ كُورَتُهُ
17. فَفَكَّرَ فِي نَفْسِهِ قَائِلاً: مَاذَا أَعْمَلُ لأَنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَوْضِعٌ أَجْمَعُ فِيهِ أَثْمَارِي؟
18. وَقَالَ: أَعْمَلُ هَذَا: أَهْدِمُ مَخَازِنِي وَأَبْنِي أَعْظَمَ وَأَجْمَعُ هُنَاكَ جَمِيعَ غَلاَّتِي وَخَيْرَاتِي
19. وَأَقُولُ لِنَفْسِي: يَا نَفْسُ لَكِ خَيْرَاتٌ كَثِيرَةٌ مَوْضُوعَةٌ لِسِنِينَ كَثِيرَةٍ. اِسْتَرِيحِي وَكُلِي وَاشْرَبِي وَافْرَحِي.
*20. فَقَالَ لَهُ اللهُ: يَا غَبِيُّ هَذِهِ اللَّيْلَةَ تُطْلَبُ نَفْسُكَ مِنْكَ فَهَذِهِ الَّتِي أَعْدَدْتَهَا لِمَنْ تَكُونُ؟
21. هَكَذَا الَّذِي يَكْنِزُ لِنَفْسِهِ وَلَيْسَ هُوَ غَنِيّاً لله.*
............

29. فَلاَ تَطْلُبُوا أَنْتُمْ مَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا تَشْرَبُونَ وَلاَ تَقْلَقُوا
30. فَإِنَّ هَذِهِ كُلَّهَا تَطْلُبُهَا أُمَمُ الْعَالَمِ. وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَأَبُوكُمْ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمْ تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى هَذِهِ.
31. بَلِ اطْلُبُوا مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ وَهَذِهِ كُلُّهَا تُزَادُ لَكُمْ.
32. «لاَ تَخَفْ أَيُّهَا الْقَطِيعُ الصَّغِيرُ لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ قَدْ سُرَّ أَنْ يُعْطِيَكُمُ الْمَلَكُوتَ.
3*3. بِيعُوا مَا لَكُمْ وَأَعْطُوا صَدَقَةً. اِعْمَلُوا لَكُمْ أَكْيَاساً لاَ تَفْنَى وَكَنْزاً لاَ يَنْفَدُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ حَيْثُ لاَ يَقْرَبُ سَارِقٌ وَلاَ يُبْلِي سُوسٌ*
3*4. لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُ يَكُونُ كَنْزُكُمْ هُنَاكَ يَكُونُ قَلْبُكُمْ أَيْضاً.*
35. لِتَكُنْ أَحْقَاؤُكُمْ مُمَنْطَقَةً وَسُرُجُكُمْ مُوقَدَةً
36. وَأَنْتُمْ مِثْلُ أُنَاسٍ يَنْتَظِرُونَ سَيِّدَهُمْ مَتَى يَرْجِعُ مِنَ الْعُرْسِ حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَ وَقَرَعَ يَفْتَحُونَ لَهُ لِلْوَقْتِ.
37. طُوبَى لأُولَئِكَ الْعَبِيدِ الَّذِينَ إِذَا جَاءَ سَيِّدُهُمْ يَجِدُهُمْ سَاهِرِينَ. ))  انتهى    الاقتباس


----------



## Abdel Messih (14 يوليو 2012)

مصرى ثائر قال:


> انا لا اعرف هؤلاء ولا مسيحى واحد فى المنتدى هنا حجة على المسيحية كما اخبرنى بذلكMOLKA MOLKAN
> 
> أريد جوابك انت فى كلمتين نعم ام لا.


و أنا جاوبتك لكن ولا بنعم , ولا بلأ !
قدمت الإجابة كونك لا تراها هذه مُشكلتك يا عزيزى 



> ElectricCurrent
> 
> كنت اتوقع ان تحضر لى اية من العهد الجديد ولكن لم تحضر


ألم يُحضرها لك *سمعان الاخميمى* ؟



> فهل الربا عندك خبيث اذا كانت الزيادة على القرض كبيرة ومسموح به اذا كانت بسيطة يقدر عليها المقترض
> هل تقصد ذلك؟


مش فاهم كلامك لكن تم الرد على مشاركاتك السابقة و لم ترد !!


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 يوليو 2012)

إقتباس    من مداخلة رقم 7  # 
لوقلت لك انا محتاج 100 دولار ضرورى جدا اليوم سلفة منك! 

هل مسموح لك-كمسيحى-أن تقرر فائدة على هذا القرض ؟ 

أه ولا لأ.........من الكتاب المقدس  ))   إنتهى الاقتباس  على  ما فيه من   تحدى وتنمر   
*الرد عليه*​إلهى القدوس  الذى جملنى  بجمال  حرية مجد اولاد الله  ورفعنى من مرتبه العبيد -واعطانى الحرية  والتمييز والعقل    ترك  لى بمواهبه الجميلة  كل ما يساعدنى لادراك  درجة  أمانة السائل وجديته وجدوى مساندته وجدوى إعطائه المبالغ دون أن يتهددنى  أو يرغمنى أو يتوعدنى ..ز  ترك لى  حرية التعفف عن منازلة المناورين والمراوغيين والمغالبيين .
أغنانى  عن المزايده فى الفروع  أو المغالبة فى الاشكال.
إلهى ده حلو قوى  ... حررنى  وأعطانى  حرية  وبنوية   ومتعنى بثقته  وترك لى  عقل  أستعمله بعد أن  أحسن تأثيث هذا العقل   بكل   نعمة وبكل  إيمان وبكل  يقين به . لم يدجج عقلى لمجادلة دين أخر على سبيل التحدى والتصييد والمزايده _ياسلام لو  عرفت هذا الاله العظيم بدلا من تضييع وقتك فى (غزوة) على الكيبورد.  إنت الكسبان .


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يوليو 2012)

*"لا تُقرض أخاك بِرِبا فضة، أو ربا طعام، أو ربا شيء ما ممَّا يُقرَض بربا.
للأجنبي تقرض بِرِبا،
ولكن لأخيك لا تقرض بِرِبا،
لكي يباركك الرب إلهك في كل ما تمتد إليه يدك في الأرض التي أنت داخل إليها لتمتلكها" 
[19-20].
رفض إقراض الأخ بِرِبا، لأنَّه يفترض أنَّه يطلب ذلك عن عوزٍ واحتياج. لهذا سألنا الرب ليس فقط لا نطلب الربا، بل ولا نطلب رد الدين، قائلاً: "وإن أقرضتم الذين ترجون أن تستردُّوا منهم، فأيّ فضل لكم، فإن الخطاة أيضًا يفعلون ذلك" (لو 6: 35). لقد أكد الرسول أنَّه ليس للطماعين أن يرثوا ملكوت الله (1 كو 6: 10).
بالنسبة للغرباء تقدِّم القروض بفوائد لأنَّه يُفترض أنَّه يطلب ذلك من أجل التجارة. فالنفع مشترك، حيث يتاجر الغريب بالمال، وينال اليهودي نصيبًا من ربحه خلال الفائدة.
تفسير أبونا تادرس يعقوب ملطى 

أظن كده وصلك ان العهد القديم لايأمر بالربا اللى فى دماغك
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 يوليو 2012)

إقتباس من مشاركة 26((أنا اسالك عن جواز أخذ فائدة اذا فات ميعاد السداد وليس عن الاقراض بنية الطمع فى فائدة مرجوة كأن تجعل أجل القرض قصيرا جدا مثلا؟ 

يعنى أنت سلفتنى 10000 جنيه لمدة اسبوع كى اعالج امى فهل شريعتك تسمح لك ان تطالب بفائدة بعد انتهاء هذا الشهر؟ 

بالنسبة لى ك...لم 
غير مسموح))____  
إنتهى الاقتباس
*,>>>>>>الــــــرد  المسيحى* 
أخى -العقد شريعة المتعاقدين  وعقيدة العقد هى عقيدة المتعاقدين وقت تعاقدهما.
(الاتفاق=العقد)  إذا ثبت   بعدم التدليس فيه   -  إى بإفتراض حسن النية  
من حق الطرف المقرض ان يتأكد من وجود ضمانات  لتأمين رأس ماله .
ومن حق كل الاطراف إيجاد  تفعيل  لعلوم التداول النقدى وعلوم المحاسبة وعلوم  أليات السوق 
فنحن نبحث موضوع هل الغرض منه تصييدى  - كيدى  ام الهدف منه الحوار.
إذا كان الهدف منه الحوار 
نقول ان *هناك دستورا وقانونا * يضمن الحقوق للدائن والمدين بدون أن يغبن احدهما الاخر .
فمن غير المغقول ان نضمن حقوق المدين   على حساب حقوق الدائن  فهذا نصب وتدليس.
فهناك *علوم حديثة متطورة  *((  وهى فى حكم :تطور علوم الطب والهندسة والدبلوماسية والتكنولوجيا))-  كلها أعطاها لنا الله لنسن منها الدساتير والقوانيين التى تسعي لتنظيم الحقوق والواجبات بين افراد المجتمع.
بدلا من التربص والتصييد الذى تقوم به.


----------



## Abdel Messih (14 يوليو 2012)

مصرى ثائر قال:


> ماشى أجيبهالك على بلاطة
> فى العهد القديم اليهودى كان بيسلف الاجنبى عشرة او عشرين او حتى الف ويحدد مدة لرد السلف فاذا تاخر الاجنبى عنها ...يروح اليهودى مزود عليه القرض.....واحيانا يتاخر أكتر يروح مزود اكتر.............
> 
> نحن فى العهد الجديد...فهل مسموح لك(يعنى ليس خطية عند الرب)أن تسلفنى مثلا 100 جنيه لمدة 3 ايام  ثم بعد 3 ايام أقولك مزنوق اصبر عليا  تقولى بقى عليك 110
> ...


بص يا عزيزى
أولاً مبدأ حرام و حلال سيبك منه خالص و احنا بنتكلم عن المسيحية 

ثانياً بحسب العهد الجديد و تعاليم المسيح فالمسيح قال :
Luke 6:35* بَلْ أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ، وَأَحْسِنُوا وَأَقْرِضُوا  وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَرْجُونَ شَيْئًا، فَيَكُونَ أَجْرُكُمْ عَظِيمًا  وَتَكُونُوا بَنِي الْعَلِيِّ، فَإِنَّهُ مُنْعِمٌ عَلَى غَيْرِ  الشَّاكِرِينَ وَالأَشْرَارِ.
*و دى الجابهالك سمعان

متّى 5 : 42. مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِضَ مِنْكَ فَلاَ تَرُدَّهُ.
و دى وضعتهالك قبلاً , يعنى لو انت فاهم انت بتسأل على ايه فالإجابة مُعطاة لك من الصفحة الأولى , طولت لحد الصفحة الثالثة ليه ؟ اللهُ أعلم !!


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يوليو 2012)

تم تنظيف الموضوع من تعمد عدم الفهم من الزميل مصري ثائر وتشتيت الموضوع وجره الى مواضيع جانبيه وتعمد عدم الفهم للنصوص الصريحة والدخول في "إفرض" و "لو" و"إذا" و "حرام" و "حلال"..



الإجابة تمت بشكل أكثر من وافي وعليه فلا تضيعوا أوقاتكم معه، سواء في هذا الموضوع أو في غيره..


مرة أخرى تقوم بالحوار بهذا الأسلوب المضيع للوقت لن يكن لك مكانا بيننا لمدة شهرين على الأقل.


الأعضاء المسيحيين، انتم هنا في هذا القسم للـ"رد" على سؤال ، إما أن يكون السؤال بنص أو يكون الجواب "بنص" لكن لا تضيعوا أوقاتكم بحجة أنه مش فاهم ونفهمه، القسم ليس للدردشة أو لإفهام غير أصحاب الفهم الضعيف، أتمنى ألا تكرروا هذه الأخطاء مرة أخرى، ضعوا إجابتكم عن الكتاب المقدس وليس عن إفتراضات وأوهام، وطالما تعرفون ان النصوص التي وضعتموها كفت ووفت بالجواب الأعم والأشمل، فلا تتفرعوا في فرعيات لتضيعوا وقتكم..


----------



## Eva Maria (14 يوليو 2012)

*


مصرى ثائر قال:



لا شك أن الربا هو اسوأ الممارسات التى انتشرت بين الشعوب والامم حيث يقوم الغنى باستغلال الحاجة الملحة للفقير لكى يحصل على ربح بدون عمل فيزداد مالا الى ماله بسهولة . 


المهم ........ما علينا 

سفر التثنية اصحاح 23 العدد20 

[Q-BIBLE] 
لِلأَجْنَبِيِّ تُقْرِضُ بِرِبًا، وَلكِنْ لأَخِيكَ لاَ تُقْرِضْ بِرِبًا، لِيُبَارِكَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ فِي كُلِّ مَا تَمْتَدُّ إِلَيْهِ يَدُكَ فِي الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أَنْتَ دَاخِلٌ إِلَيْهَا لِتَمْتَلِكَهَا
[/Q-BIBLE][Q-BIBLE][/Q-BIBLE] 

الان نحن فى العهد الجديد نسأل: 

هل مسموح وجائز عندكم أن تقرضونى مالا بفائدة(ربا يعنى) حتى لو وافقت أنا(بسبب حاجتى الملحة طبعا)؟ 

اجابة من الكتاب المقدس ولا شأن لى بـأخلاقكم.​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ان المفاهيم الاسلامية قد لوثت العقول بكثير من المغالطات الأخلاقية 

الربا بحد ذاته ليس به عيب 

هل تتخيل بنك يعطي قروض بدون فائدة ؟ مقابل ماذا مثلاً ؟ سود عيونك ؟
الربا هي معاملة تجارية عادلة لو كانت خاضعة للقوانين المتفق عليها دولياً 

عندما يعطيك أي كان قرضاً فأنك بذلك تستهلك موارده وتجهده, ومن العدل أن تعوض عليه بالفائدة.

الخطأ هو عندما يتم استغلال ذلك بشكل مبالغ فيه كأرجاع الضعف مثلاً. وهو أمر غير متبع حالياً في أغلب الدول "المتحضرة". حينها يسمى استغلال.

بالنسبة للآية الكريمة
فمن الطبيعي جداً أن يقوم الكتاب المقدس بالغاء الربا (وهو علاقة تجارية وربحية) مع أقاربك أو أخوتك أو بني عشيرتك وان كانت عادلة.

فعلاقة الأخ والقريب تختلف بطبيعتها عن شخص غريب. ليس لأن الربا بحد ذاته سيء,  ولكن لأن القريب يستدعي معاملة خاصة بسبب الصلة الأسرية أو الدينية أو وطنية. وهذا ليس اجحافاً بحق الغريب ولكنه انصاف بحق القريب. 

عندما تطلب قرضاً من دولتك ستكون فائدتها أقل بكثير من أن تطلب قرضاً من دولة أجنبية. والسبب شرحته في الفقرة السابقة.

وبالمناسبة هو أمر قد تعرفه بدينك بعبارة " الأقربون أولى بالمعروف"*


----------



## Strident (15 يوليو 2012)

من متى 5:

"40 وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ الرِّدَاءَ أَيْضًا.
41 وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ مِيلاً وَاحِدًا فَاذْهَبْ مَعَهُ اثْنَيْنِ.
42 مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ، وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِضَ مِنْكَ فَلاَ تَرُدَّهُ.
43 «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ.
44 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ، وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ"

اعتقد واضح انك مطالب، ليس فقط بعدم اخذ ربا، بل باعطائه دون انتظار ان يرد اصلاً...ده المطلوب...
العبرانيين كانوا بيقرضوا الكل بالربا...فكانت اول خطوة في التثنية هي منعه من اخذ الربا من اخيه..."من الاجنبي تأخذ بربا" دي يعني هه....بالعافية لو مصمم خلاص خد منه لكن ده مش صح برضو! كانه بيقول له كده يعني....

ده غير بقى الربا والفوايد بتاعت البنوك....لانه ده نظام دولة...ومحدش في الدولة مستعد يتحمل خطر الإقراض دون اي مقابل لذلك....


----------



## مصرى ثائر (15 يوليو 2012)

> مرة أخرى تقوم بالحوار بهذا الأسلوب المضيع للوقت لن يكن لك مكانا بيننا لمدة شهرين على الأقل.


 
وأنا لن يكون لى أى اقتناع أوقبول لأى نوع من انواع الربا مهما كانت المبررات  وشرحت ذلك فى اول مشاركة .....  

حيث يقوم الغنى باستغلال الحاجة الملحة للفقير لكى يحصل على ربح بدون عمل فيزداد مالا الى ماله بسهولة . 

طبعا المسالة عندى لها تفاصيل كثيرة جدا ولكن ما انتهيت اليه معكم هو ان بعضكم يجيزه وبعضكم يرفضه . 

 أنا كما أنا أكره الربا بشدة 

 وأنتم مصرون على جوابكم
انتهى الموضوع بالنسبة لى


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 يوليو 2012)

لقد منع الله أخذ  	الربا من  	الفقير، لأنه لا يملك، ولأن أخذ  	الربا يزيده فقرًا علي فقر، وهذا ضد الرحمة  	والمحبة. ويختلف الوضع بالنسبة إلي المصارف (البنوك)، حيث أن المال الذي  	تضعه فيها، تستخدمه في استثمار اقتصادي وتربح به. فتكون أنت شريكًا في هذا  	الربح، باعتبار أنك شريك في رأس المال المستثمر..



*الربح هو المكسب وما يدفعه المقترض من زيادة على      ما اقترضه وفقًا لشروط خاصة. وفي علم الاقتصاد هو الفرق بين ثمن البيع ونفقة      الإنتاج.*



*ولم يكن المال فقط موضوعًا للإقراض بفائدة، بل كانت الحنطة والتمر والبصل      وغيرها تقرض بفائدة. ولابد أن القروض والأرباح كانت أمرًا معروفًا عند  	بني      إسرائيل. وقد نهت الشريعة عن الربا والربح والمرابحة بين الا**سرائيليين*
 	إذ قال (لا تقرض أخاك  	بربا،  	ربا فضة أو  	ربا طعام، أو  	ربا شيء مما يقرض  	بربا) (تث23:19) 

 (لا تأخذ منه 	ربا  	ولا مرابحة، بل أخش الرب إلهك، فيعيش أخوك معك. فضتك لا تعطه  	بالربا. وطعامك لا  	تعطه بالمرابحة) (لا25:36،37). 

 (إذا أقرضت  	فضة لشعبي الفقير الذي عندك، فلا تكون له كالمرابي. لا تضعوا عليه 	ربا) 	(خر22:25).
*
    وقد ندد العهد الجديد بمحبة المال لأنها أصل لكل الشرور (انظر 1تي 6: 10، مت 6:      24). وقد قال الرب يسوع: "ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه"؟ (مت      16: 25). ويقول الرسول بولس: "ما كان لي ربحًا فهذا قد حسبته من أجل المسيح      خسارة.. من أجل فضل معرفة المسيح يسوع ربي الذي من أجله خسرت كل الأشياء وأنا      أحسبها نفاية لكي أربح المسيح" ( في 3: 7و8).*


*
*


----------



## Strident (15 يوليو 2012)

المزمور ال15:

1 مزمور لداود يارب، من ينزل في مسكنك ؟ من يسكن في جبل قدسك

2 السالك بالكمال، والعامل الحق، والمتكلم بالصدق في قلبه

3 الذي لا يشي بلسانه ، ولا يصنع شرا بصاحبه، ولا يحمل تعييرا على قريبه

4 والرذيل محتقر في عينيه، ويكرم خائفي الرب. يحلف للضرر ولا يغير

5 فضته لا يعطيها بالربا، ولا يأخذ الرشوة على البريء. الذي يصنع هذا لا يتزعزع إلى الدهر



إجازة اخذ الربا من الاجنبي في سفر التثنية...مثلها مثل السماح بالطﻻق، ومثل الزواج باكثر من واحدة، والسماح بالانتقام عين بعين وسن بسن...

كلها مرحلة، تنقلهم من الشر الكثير....لتصل بهم تدريجياً إلى تعاليم المسيح، حيث تضحي بحياتك لاجل الاخر، وحيث ﻻ تنتقم بل تحب عدوك، وتحقق الزواج المقدس بزيجة واحدة، وتدوم إلى الأبد...

هم كانوا يأخذون الربا من الجميع.....فكانت المرحلة الاولى ان يمنعهم عن اخذ ربا من اخوتهم! بالضبط مثلما عاقب بالرجم من يستعبد او يسترق عبراني اخوه....


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 يوليو 2012)

لازال الاخ   يناور   فى طلب  نصوص مباشرة تمثل  أمر ونهى  مباشر مطلق محدد بحرفية
فى حين ان المسيحية  عقيدة وسلوك لا ينبنى على اوامر ونواهى نصية مجردة مباشرة -فى كل الاحوال  لكن عقيدة وفكر مبنى على فكر وافكار مترابطة فى إطار تحررى عقلانى براجماتى علمى عملى .
المسيح قدم لنا تعاليمه الساميه ايضا بطريقة غير مباشرة   عبر الامثال التى يقصها علينا  لنتدبر ونتعظ ونخلص الى عقيدة من وراء القصص  -ففى إطار  وعظه عن التسامح عموما   قدم لنا المثال التالى فى الانجيل بحسب مارمتى الاصحاح 18
((21. حِينَئِذٍ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ: «يَا رَبُّ كَمْ مَرَّةً يُخْطِئُ إِلَيَّ أَخِي وَأَنَا أَغْفِرُ لَهُ؟ هَلْ إِلَى سَبْعِ مَرَّاتٍ؟»
22. قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لاَ أَقُولُ لَكَ إِلَى سَبْعِ مَرَّاتٍ بَلْ إِلَى سَبْعِينَ مَرَّةً سَبْعَ مَرَّاتٍ.
23. لِذَلِكَ يُشْبِهُ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ إِنْسَاناً مَلِكاً أَرَادَ أَنْ يُحَاسِبَ عَبِيدَهُ.
24. فَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ فِي الْمُحَاسَبَةِ قُدِّمَ إِلَيْهِ وَاحِدٌ مَدْيُونٌ بِعَشْرَةِ آلاَفِ وَزْنَةٍ.
25. وَإِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ مَا يُوفِي أَمَرَ سَيِّدُهُ أَنْ يُبَاعَ هُوَ وَامْرَأَتُهُ وَأَوْلاَدُهُ وَكُلُّ مَا لَهُ وَيُوفَى الدَّيْنُ.
26. فَخَرَّ الْعَبْدُ وَسَجَدَ لَهُ قَائِلاً: يَا سَيِّدُ تَمَهَّلْ عَلَيَّ فَأُوفِيَكَ الْجَمِيعَ.
27. فَتَحَنَّنَ سَيِّدُ ذَلِكَ الْعَبْدِ وَأَطْلَقَهُ وَتَرَكَ لَهُ الدَّيْنَ.
28. وَلَمَّا خَرَجَ ذَلِكَ الْعَبْدُ وَجَدَ وَاحِداً مِنَ الْعَبِيدِ رُفَقَائِهِ كَانَ مَدْيُوناً لَهُ بِمِئَةِ دِينَارٍ فَأَمْسَكَهُ وَأَخَذَ بِعُنُقِهِ قَائِلاً: أَوْفِنِي مَا لِي عَلَيْكَ.
29. فَخَرَّ الْعَبْدُ رَفِيقُهُ عَلَى قَدَمَيْهِ وَطَلَبَ إِلَيْهِ قَائِلاً: تَمَهَّلْ عَلَيَّ فَأُوفِيَكَ الْجَمِيعَ.
30. فَلَمْ يُرِدْ بَلْ مَضَى وَأَلْقَاهُ فِي سِجْنٍ حَتَّى يُوفِيَ الدَّيْنَ.
31. فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْعَبِيدُ رُفَقَاؤُهُ مَا كَانَ حَزِنُوا جِدّاً. وَأَتَوْا وَقَصُّوا عَلَى سَيِّدِهِمْ كُلَّ مَا جَرَى.
32. فَدَعَاهُ حِينَئِذٍ سَيِّدُهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الشِّرِّيرُ كُلُّ ذَلِكَ الدَّيْنِ تَرَكْتُهُ لَكَ لأَنَّكَ طَلَبْتَ إِلَيَّ.
33. أَفَمَا كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَيْضاً تَرْحَمُ الْعَبْدَ رَفِيقَكَ كَمَا رَحِمْتُكَ أَنَا؟.
34. وَغَضِبَ سَيِّدُهُ وَسَلَّمَهُ إِلَى الْمُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى يُوفِيَ كُلَّ مَا كَانَ لَهُ عَلَيْهِ.
35. فَهَكَذَا أَبِي السَّمَاوِيُّ يَفْعَلُ بِكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ تَتْرُكُوا مِنْ قُلُوبِكُمْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ لأَخِيهِ زَلَّاتِهِ».))  -إنتهى الاقتباس القدسي من الوحى  ألإلهى المعصوم ... وعلى الرغم من ان السياق  الظاهر هو  الغفران فى  المعاملات  السلوكية الا ان المثل التعليمى  يحوى قيّما ارشادية رائعة ايضا فى مجال المعاملات  البشرية المالية  -حتى لا تتهم  المسيحية انها دين ربوى   يعاضد  المرابيين فهى ابدا لم تكن.
وقلنا ولا زلنا نكرر ان المسيحية    اوسعت المجال للبحوث العلمية  التقدمية  فى مجال علوم المحاسبة المالية والتداول النقدى واقتصاديات السوق وأليات السوق ...دون احجاف طرف على حساب طرف او مغازلة  طرف على حساب طرف.
فلم تكن المسيحية  ولن تكون ابدا بصدد  اى نوع من المزايدة على احد.


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 يوليو 2012)

البنوك التى تتبع النظام الاسلامى هى بنوك كذابة وهى تقرض بالفائدة ايضا ولكن هى تغير الاسم فقط وتقول عليه ارباح


----------

